# Word Choice MBTI Test



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Interesting MBTI test. You choose words that best describe you. Post your result, and see if it's accurate for you.

[video]http://youtopiaproject.com/youtopia-16-assessment/[/video]


----------



## 318138 (Oct 1, 2015)

Got ENFP... interesting. While I'm definitely an introvert I quite like the format of this test. I like the fact that it's different to other tests where you rank yourself according to a statement. I would say it's pretty accurate.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

I got INFJ. That is one of the types I think I'm most likely to be if I'm mistyped. But INTP seems to fit extremely well, not just according to me but according to people who know me well, and I think other people are more likely to type you correctly than you are yourself. So I doubt that's the case. This system seems to be based on stereotypes about what each type is like rather than the underlying theory, and factors including gender will make the stereotypes unreliable.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I got INTJ


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Just to add my result, I typed as INFJ.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I got INFP. Which makes me a whale. And a martyr.
Martyrous whale. 
Watch out.


----------



## Hassan Ashas (Apr 1, 2016)

Got ENFJ, hmm..


----------



## Yukeetah (Jun 9, 2015)

Interesting, I got ENFJ. Hehe, I guess my Fe can be quite obvious at times ^^
Nonetheless, I love these kind of tests.


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

I got INTJ. Close.

I would like to have seen what they said about INTP, because their portrayal of INTJ was entertainingly ridiculous.


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

Well, I tested as an ENTJ and a Killer Whale. I'm not surprised at all, since my friends have commented that my behavior resembles more of an ENTJ. It's one of those types I would often get mistyped as.

The profile's incredibly amusing, and I can relate to certain aspects of it though the description is a bit over-the-top ridiculous. Though, I wonder about the INTJ. Is the INTJ the Spider? Since the INTP is obviously the theoretical Owl and the ENTP is the innovative Chimpanzee.


----------



## Umbraphage (Mar 22, 2016)

SilverKelpie said:


> I got INTJ. Close.
> 
> I would like to have seen what they said about INTP, because their portrayal of INTJ was entertainingly ridiculous.


How ridiculous was it? I got ENTJ on the test so I don't know the INTJ profile.


----------



## The CW (Mar 23, 2016)

I got ENFP =D


----------



## SilverKelpie (Mar 9, 2015)

Umbraphage said:


> How ridiculous was it? I got ENTJ on the test so I don't know the INTJ profile.


It had a picture of a spider and the following graphic about being a super villain: http://youtopia.land/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/HF_Sociopaths_The-Supervillian.png

Way over the top.

Which means that I can find mine, and...well, ouch, haha.


----------



## RoeDuif (Apr 7, 2016)

I got INTP, quite striking if I might add.


----------



## vhsmachado (Sep 25, 2012)

Got INTP. Usually get ISTP, and i see myself more as an ISTP, but sometimes i get INTP like in this case, its almost 50/50 N and S. in all quiz that i take.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Congratulations, you belong to the Fox (ESTP) tribe!

You are a smooth operator that likes to make decisions on the fly. Improvisation is your bread and butter, and you do it in a way that seems effortless. You’re a hustler in the best sense of the word; you always have a deal you’re working on or a venture you’re pursuing, or perhaps two of each. You’re constantly on the lookout for new experiences to enjoy, as exploring the unknown makes you feel alive, and gives you a perfect excuse to ignore those stodgy rules.

This test seems useful for those who can't find their type.


----------



## Jippa Jonken (Jul 20, 2015)

Result: INFP


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

I got ENTP. 

For what it's worth, I have a few friends that test as ENTP. There is zero chance that I am ENTP if they are. I get on great with them, but observing us side by side you would see very obvious differences.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

*Congratulations, you belong to the Butterfly (ISFP) tribe!*










Gentle and artsy, you prefer to spend your days savoring life as it comes. Avoiding stress as much as possible, you resolve conflict by appeasing or ignoring the source. This gives you more time and emotional space to create your imaginative and beautiful artistic compositions. Out of all the types, you are the most in touch with your senses, enabling you to blend color, taste, sound, fragrance, and texture with astounding ease.

Pretty accurate


----------



## LandOfTheSnakes (Sep 7, 2013)

My result for this was ENFJ... not totally suprising as I'm most definitely an intuition/feeling dominant type although without a significant preference for Ne over Ni or Fe over Fi.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

Congratulations, you belong to the Spider (INTJ) tribe!
Interesting, I've been picking words of a bit opposite meanings such as logic and data versus philosophy and fiction, and in addition, the test was brief, I had no idea what they can find out from my answers but they got it right.
However, Spider tribe is an interesting naming; I should think a bit of my arachnophobia.


----------



## Karolina (Sep 30, 2015)

SilverKelpie said:


> I got INTJ. Close.
> 
> I would like to have seen what they said about INTP, because their portrayal of INTJ was entertainingly ridiculous.


You can... They just associated animals with types.. owl is good
http://youtopiaproject.com/the-owl-intp/


----------



## WorkENTP (Apr 9, 2016)

Entp


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Got ENFJ. It is really curious since I consider myself as a very introverted person, but, well, it almost got it.

Edit: Took it again to see how does this work and how to get introverted and now I got scored as ENTP, damns


----------



## Julchen (Sep 5, 2015)

HeyThereRock said:


> Edit: Took it again to see how does this work and how to get introverted and now I got scored as ENTP, damns


Well, fate seems to giggle in its fist.

***

Got INFJ - the panda is so cute.


----------



## aquaswim (Jan 18, 2016)

I got ISTP. I am prone to mistype as ISTP though. While I do love sharks, I definitely relate more to their fox description.


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Julchen said:


> Well, fate seems to giggle in its fist.


I deserved that for playing with it(Even if I really really love ENTP personality).


----------



## Prada (Sep 10, 2015)

I got ESTP on the first try. XD


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

My result was; 



> Congratulations, you belong to the Dolphin (ENFJ) tribe!












Interesting, im certainly not a J xD But I do have some appreciation for J qualities, I have always, always said, we have all functions, just that our MBTI is a leaning, and not an absolute that cuts us off of having qualities of other functions.


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

Interesting format; I got INTP on this one. Being curious about how it worked, I took it again, this time choosing the words I thought applied to me the least and got ESTP. Neither result is surprising given the words I was choosing, but it seems odd to say I'm most like INTPs and least like ESTPs when both are TPs. I noticed that the second page presents different words depending on what was chosen on the first page; some of the words it gave me the second time around, after choosing the ones least like me from the first set, actually applied to me reasonably well. I wonder if this test, or anything similar to it, has any empirical validation? I recall reading that, on the official MBTI, the word pairs have more psychometric validity than the items that are phrased as questions, so a test of this format could have potential.


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

*Congratulations, you belong to the Shark (ISTP) tribe!*










The fiercest of all the types, you have an aggressive mentality and hypercompetitiveness that sometimes strikes fear into the hearts of the more passive types. Sometimes they just perceive you as a jerk. You are blunt and straightforward, and place a high value on skill. People are either good at things or they’re not, and you take great pride in your ability to master a specific craft, as you feel it is much more a product of your discipline and dedication than any raw talent.


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

I got my type! ESFJ/Elephant. I freaking love elephants! Description fits well for the most part. :]


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm not too impressed with the descriptions, which is what they are emphasizing. I took it twice, first got ISTJ, read the description, didn't fit me very well. I tried again, answered more carefully, got INFJ. The description fit me even worse. Read the INTJ description. I think it is missing a lot as well.


----------



## Silent Theory (Nov 1, 2014)

INFJ, Giant Panda.


----------



## AdroElectro (Oct 28, 2014)

Got INFP.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

Congratulations, you belong to the Shark (ISTP) tribe!

shark lol, some types are pandas eh? and the bias continues...


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

compulsiverambler said:


> I got INFJ. That is one of the types I think I'm most likely to be if I'm mistyped. But INTP seems to fit extremely well, not just according to me but according to people who know me well, and I think other people are more likely to type you correctly than you are yourself. So I doubt that's the case. This system seems to be based on stereotypes about what each type is like rather than the underlying theory, and factors including gender will make the stereotypes unreliable.


Just took it again, got INTP this time. I love the use of the owl to represent us, it's a symbol I've thought of before myself. The only problem is it captures one side of my personality, but not the prominent light-hearted and whimsical side that other people see first, which I think is typical of INTPs when not depressed or anxious. The owl might actually be a more appropriate symbol for the INTJ, as it evokes a more focused, Ni form of insight-seeking, with a more consistently serious purpose and attitude.

The description is pretty good too - nice to see our tendencies towards gender nonconformity and peace-keeping get mentions. Conflict aversion does not have a simplistic relationship with T/F or even Fe as some seem to think. Inferior Fe seems a lot happier to deal with interpersonal irritations by acting like they don't exist or avoiding someone, whereas dominant Fe would rather confront issues quickly to get them out the way. Fi just wants to express itself in the moment, even if not strictly necessary and even if it causes more conflict both short and long-term (unless they happen to be type 9 and just don't want the hassle).


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Felipe said:


> Congratulations, you belong to the Shark (ISTP) tribe!
> 
> shark lol, some types are pandas eh? and the bias continues...


Are you complaining about being symbolised by a shark? But that's awesome, is there a more bad-ass animal?! Fits the ISTP pretty well too IMO. Independent, on the ball, sharp, quick-thinking, fearless, mysterious. Surely the panda is what's insulting: they just sit around or bumble along looking cute and get getting fat while eating nothing but leaves (somehow), and never having sex.


----------



## Felipe (Feb 25, 2016)

compulsiverambler said:


> Are you complaining about being symbolises by a shark? But that's awesome, is there a more bad-ass animal?.


yes, that is the point. ISTPs get a badass animal and other types don't some get a rat, other get a panda, who the hell wants to be a panda, I want to be a shark


----------



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

ISFP yayyy! And incredibly on point for me


----------



## HeyThereRock (Nov 25, 2015)

Felipe said:


> yes, that is the point. ISTPs get a badass animal and other types don't some get a rat, other get a panda, who the hell wants to be a panda, I want to be a shark


We're not just pandas, we are *Giant* Pandas ...

However, I got scored as a Chimpanzee and as a Dolphin, who wants to be a chimpa*A MAD SCENTIST, WHO DOESN'T WANT TO BE A REALLY WEIRD-ASS MAD SCIENTIST, EVERYONE LOVES MAD SCIENTISTS*.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Entp.


----------



## INFPsyche (Nov 13, 2014)

Infp.. the descriptions really cracked me up but were completely accurate..


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Dec 29, 2015)

I got INFP even though I'm propably INFJ.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

i got entp.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I got INFJ. I read their INFJ and INFP profiles, and definitely relate much more to the INFP one. I tried doing the test again choosing other words in any case where I had to debate between two, and got ENFJ. Thinking about the words I chose and didn't choose, I'm really not sure what else would have made sense to give a P result. *shrug* Anyways, I'm definitely INFP. But I did like the format of the test, choosing the different words in clusters is an interesting way to go about it.


----------



## cyhtmt (May 6, 2016)

ESTJ on the first try, then ISTJ on the second. The results make sense--I am an Introvert, but I am often perceived as an Extravert because I practiced/trained to appear more Extraverted for work.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

I got INFP, as I always do on tests.


----------



## jcal (Oct 31, 2013)

Whaddya know... I'm STILL an ISTJ.:wink:

For most of the categories, picking the last couple of words was difficult from the remaining choices... none really fit for those. You almost have to decide to either go with or against some stereotype for those last words. Might actually be more accurate if you could just stop when there were no words that really applied instead of forcing choices where you are consciously biasing the result.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

INTJ - as always in these silly tests.


----------



## Snowflake Minuet (Feb 20, 2016)

I got INFJ, yay it was right! Neat test, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bitterself (Mar 14, 2015)

INTP


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

*ENFP Baboon !!!*


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

LOL. It got my type right, but the descriptions ..whut.
{Although the phoenix image, of rising out of the fire, is very me.}

Also, I'm surprised it typed me correctly considering I chose words like "strong" and "aggressive" and "tough." That is exactly why most of these tests put me at ISFP or ESFP. If the test doesn't have anything about strength or aggression, but asks how much I like or dislike being around people, I usually end up scoring INTJ.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

ENFJ...fair enough. I can live with being a Cult Leader :angry: :crazy:


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

I got ENFJ

Lol cult leader really?? xD
What a weird / funny description!!


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 10, 2014)

Animal said:


> LOL. It got my type right, but the descriptions ..whut.
> {Although the phoenix image, of rising out of the fire, is very me.}
> 
> Also, I'm surprised it typed me correctly considering I chose words like "strong" and "aggressive" and "tough." That is exactly why most of these tests put me at ISFP or ESFP. If the test doesn't have anything about strength or aggression, but asks how much I like or dislike being around people, I usually end up scoring INTJ.


Omg I just died laughing 
"You feel Anne Frank's pain"
omg hahah how awkward lol!


----------



## Monroe (May 13, 2016)

I got INTJ and my deviant role was supervillain. I don't think I'm an INTJ but I can't deny that is a cool role: supervillain it is.


----------



## Limitless2007 (Mar 22, 2016)

I got ENTP, as most times I've done an MBTI. 

I once got ESTP, and once ISTP, but ENTP like 85% of the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk









Edit: Okay I just did it again cause I wanted to see my deviant role, and the test was a little different, but I got ISTP this time.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

According to this I'm an INFJ...


----------



## BroNerd (Nov 27, 2010)

compulsiverambler said:


> I got INFJ. That is one of the types I think I'm most likely to be if I'm mistyped. But INTP seems to fit extremely well, not just according to me but according to people who know me well, and I think other people are more likely to type you correctly than you are yourself. So I doubt that's the case. This system seems to be based on stereotypes about what each type is like rather than the underlying theory, and factors including gender will make the stereotypes unreliable.


I'm an ENTP and I got INFJ as well. Interesting, but I like pandas


----------



## merryangela (Jun 16, 2016)

Got it right for me


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

BroNerd said:


> I'm an ENTP and I got INFJ as well. Interesting, but I like pandas


They're very cute but too slow and boring. I much prefer their symbol for ENTPs (chimpanzee). I've always strongly related to the phrase "monkey-mind", from mindfulness literature. I know they're not monkeys, but close enough.


----------



## throughtheroses (May 25, 2016)

It typed me as an INFJ, but it was nevertheless a cute little test.


----------



## afloatexplorer (Jun 18, 2016)

ISTJ. 

Whether I'm this type or not is no longer the focus; through completing this test I suddenly realised a habit I've been exhibiting when I do online tests - instead of picking the words/sentences that best describe me, I tend to lose track and 1. pick words that "look" good to me/words with a "good" mental picture, 2. avoid to pick adjectives and go for (more) neutral words instead.

Take this test as an example, I was so tempted to pick the word "Lead" not because it fits my personality but because of the mental picture of Lead as metal, not to mention it is a perfect neutral word.

Can someone analysis the reasons (the functions), if any, of this tendency?


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

It gave me ESFP, which is one of the types I gravitate to the strongest I think. The description was pretty accurate for me as well.


----------



## Kendrix (Feb 1, 2016)

INTP, and, it got me. I must be a laughably stereotypical one.


----------



## Too Weird Too Normal (Dec 4, 2015)

I got INTP and I'm an INTP. I'm certain, though, that I would've scored very differently a year or two ago. It took me a while to realize that "brainstorming" was something that I do often, likewise for many of the other things.

I think the assessment has the right idea in keeping things simple, but maybe it's not simple in the best way  Neat.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I got ENTP here. That's a first.


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

I got ISTJ which is my personality type.Good job test


----------



## JAH (Jun 20, 2016)

> Congratulations, you belong to the Fox (ESTP) tribe!


Surely and luckily not.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

Ha love how INTPs get to be the Owl tribe. 

Seriously I'm getting INTP in all tests, must be very stereotypical


----------



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

I got INFP (Humpback Whale).

According to this site, "Idealists are the unicorns of temperament theory. "

:hopelessness:


----------



## blondemaiden (Jul 2, 2016)

INFJ! Hey, it actually got it right! Thanks for posting, by the way  Really interesting.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

ENFP. Interesting test...


----------



## Shinsei (May 9, 2016)

Intj


----------



## Kallista (Jun 27, 2016)

INFJ. Fun test!


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Congratulations, you belong to the Giant Panda (INFJ) tribe!

Ha!


----------



## zanah0dia (Apr 8, 2015)

Definitely wasn't expecting it to come out correct, but it did! INTP, owl.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)




----------

